# Demise of Napoleon's army at Vilnius



## Devildoc (Oct 19, 2016)

I have lately been reading about Napoleon and Europe of the early 1800s.  This is a good and quick read about how Napoleon's mighty army was reduced by the Russians in Vilnius, Lithuania.

BBC - History -                  Ancient History in depth: Napoleon's Lost Army: The Soldiers Who Fell

The Russians have always been good about using their winters to their benefit.

Edited to add, I know I misspelled Napoleon in the title, but I can't fix it.


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Edited to add, I know I misspelled Napoleon in the title, but I can't fix it.



Someone cares. :-"


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 19, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Someone cares. :-"



Thanks for having my back!


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2016)

As much history as I read, Napoleon is one area where I'm woefully deficient minus the square at Waterloo breaking the back of Nap.'s cavalry.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 19, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> As much history as I read, Napoleon is one area where I'm woefully deficient minus the square at Waterloo breaking the back of Nap.'s cavalry.



Reading C.S. Forester's excellent and enjoyable historical novels, the _Horatio Hornblower_ series, is a great way to familiarize yourself with the Napoleonic war era, albeit from the British Navy point of view. And his _Rifleman Dodd _is one of the best books about FID/UW I've ever read even though it takes place during the Peninsula Campaign when Wellington was fighting the French in Portugal and Spain.


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Reading C.S. Forester's excellent and enjoyable historical novels, the _Horatio Hornblower_ series, is a great way to familiarize yourself with the Napoleonic war era, albeit from the British Navy point of view. And his _Rifleman Dodd _is one of the best books about FID/UW I've ever read even though it takes place during the Peninsula Campaign when Wellington was fighting the French in Portugal and Spain.



The closest I've come to reading about a Napoleonic campaign is _The Rifles _by Mark Urban. Great book.

https://www.amazon.com/Rifles-Years-Wellingtons-Legendary-Sharpshooters/dp/0571216811

Oh, all of you "kids" who say you can't type with your cellphones or tablets? I am absolutely hammered right now on Bushmill's and Smirnoff. Discipline goes a long way. Know yourself and the platform won't matter.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 19, 2016)

You tell those punks. I'm hitting my third--or is it forth?--Newcastle, and steady as a rock. As always. Cheers.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Reading C.S. Forester's excellent and enjoyable historical novels, the _Horatio Hornblower_ series, is a great way to familiarize yourself with the Napoleonic war era, albeit from the British Navy point of view. And his _Rifleman Dodd _is one of the best books about FID/UW I've ever read even though it takes place during the Peninsula Campaign when Wellington was fighting the French in Portugal and Spain.



I love the Hornblower series.  Great books, great TV shows.


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> You tell em. I'm hitting my third--or is it forth?--Newcastle,



I need to get you and @SpongeBob*24 together when I'm home sometime in Dec. You have good taste in beer and his taste could use some refining. That or the Colombia in Celebration for Mojitos. That's kind of at our midpoint. He's on his own.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 19, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I need to get you and @SpongeBob*24 together when I'm home sometime in Dec. You have good taste in beer and his taste could use some refining. That or the Colombia in Celebration for Mojitos. That's kind of at our midpoint. He's on his own.



I'm in. 

@SpongeBob*24 _is_ a sailor, right? So...y'know...they _have_ that reputation...all crammed in together below decks, four to a bunk or something like that. Just sayin.


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Reading C.S. Forester's excellent and enjoyable historical novels, the _Horatio Hornblower_ series, is a great way to familiarize yourself with the Napoleonic war era, albeit from the British Navy point of view. And his _Rifleman Dodd _is one of the best books about FID/UW I've ever read even though it takes place during the Peninsula Campaign when Wellington was fighting the French in Portugal and Spain.



It's not great literature but I always enjoyed the Sharpe's series by Bernard Cornwall.  Cornwall (well?) is a prolific writer and his prose/plots can get a little repetitive but I always find his stories engaging, light, and well-researched.  His Sharpe series takes place primarily during Wellington's campaigns against Napoleon.  They're like an easier to read, less funny Flashman.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 19, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> It's not great literature but I always enjoyed the Sharpe's series by Bernard Cornwall.  Cornwall (well?) is a prolific writer and his prose/plots can get a little repetitive but I always find his stories engaging, light, and well-researched.  His Sharpe series takes place primarily during Wellington's campaigns against Napoleon.  They're like an easier to read, less funny Flashman.




Agree. My former company CO turned me on to Cornwell. And I'd also recommend Patrick O'Brien's Aubrey/Maturin series--probably the best of all of them from a literary/historical standpoint--and the basis for the movie _Master and Commander/Far Side of the World. _


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Agree. My former company CO turned me on to Cornwell. And I'd also recommend Patrick O'Brien's Aubrey/Maturin series--probably the best of all of them from a literary/historical standpoint--and the basis for the movie _Master and Commander/Far Side of the World. _




My brother sent me Patrick O'Brien's series of books, and it was a wonderful gift. The movie you mentioned is a favorite. We need to sit back and have a beer or two one day.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I'm in.
> 
> @SpongeBob*24 _is_ a sailor, right? So...y'know...they _have_ that reputation...all crammed in together below decks, four to a bunk or something like that. Just sayin.



For the most part yes....I mean I went to Navy Boot camp, we had CO-ED showers.  I was showering with some females about 6 weeks in and I was jumped, blindfolded, tied up and beat almost to death.  I thought it was just punishment for pushing the boundaries, I was always a rule breaker and didn't scare easy to the Drill Instructor tactics.  Turns out I was selected for a new Sniper Program where recruits were plucked straight from Boot.  It was a pilot program that noone was suppose to know about.  Simply take newly arriving Enlistees that display immature traits, beat them until they comply, turn them into killers and send them to do the unthinkable.  Less money is spent if you grabbed us before our Tech School.... 

Missions were complex but if it was easy they'd send Marines.  We would get emails with orders and never knew or met anyone other then our 3 man sniper team.  It was best that way.  To keep this a from getting out to higher, they had to discharge us with blank DD-214's....

Actually I was in the Army....but yeah I'm in for a linkup.....


----------



## Gunz (Oct 19, 2016)

Navy Army whatever.  Still four to a bunk.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Agree. My former company CO turned me on to Cornwell. And I'd also recommend Patrick O'Brien's Aubrey/Maturin series--probably the best of all of them from a literary/historical standpoint--and the basis for the movie _Master and Commander/Far Side of the World. _



That's probably my favourite series of books. Haven't read all of them yet but the ones I've got to are fantastic.

This era of history is probably my favourite along with the Cold War. It's amazing those generals would often put 30k+ troops-each- into battle. 30k!


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> For the most part yes....I mean I went to Navy Boot camp, we had CO-ED showers.  I was showering with some females about 6 weeks in and I was jumped, blindfolded, tied up and beat almost to death.  I thought it was just punishment for pushing the boundaries, I was always a rule breaker and didn't scare easy to the Drill Instructor tactics.  Turns out I was selected for a new Sniper Program where recruits were plucked straight from Boot.  It was a pilot program that noone was suppose to know about.  Simply take newly arriving Enlistees that display immature traits, beat them until they comply, turn them into killers and send them to do the unthinkable.  Less money is spent if you grabbed us before our Tech School....
> 
> Missions were complex but if it was easy they'd send Marines.  We would get emails with orders and never knew or met anyone other then our 3 man sniper team.  It was best that way.  To keep this a from getting out to higher, they had to discharge us with blank DD-214's....
> 
> Actually I was in the Army....but yeah I'm in for a linkup.....



Sorry for mistaking you for a Sailor. It's just that "Spongebob" conjures up images of nautical nonsense under the sea, Mr. Krabs, etc. Navy stuff.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 20, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Sorry for mistaking you for a Sailor. It's just that "Spongebob" conjures up images of nautical nonsense under the sea, Mr. Krabs, etc. Navy stuff.



No issues....I almost joined the Navy  but i wasnt very good at beach volleyball!!!:wall:

Does anyone have recommendations for a good Napolean movie. ...?  Thanks!


----------



## CDG (Oct 20, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for a good Napolean movie. ...?  Thanks!



Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2016)

CDG said:


> Napoleon Dynamite.



I love technology. 
Not as much as you, you see,
But I love technology,
Always and Forever


----------



## AWP (Oct 20, 2016)

I certify this thread as awesome.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Totentanz (Oct 20, 2016)

CDG said:


> Napoleon Dynamite.



I was hungover as fuck when I watched that (i.e. Not a prayer of doing anything productive) and I still consider it a waste of 90 minutes.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> I was hungover as fuck when I watched that (i.e. Not a prayer of doing anything productive) and I still consider it a waste of 90 minutes.



My youngest kid played the DVD so many times I memorized lines just by passing through the room and sneering at the TV.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 20, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> I was hungover as fuck when I watched that (i.e. Not a prayer of doing anything productive) and I still consider it a waste of 90 minutes.



I still quote that movie regularly


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> It's not great literature but I always enjoyed the Sharpe's series by Bernard Cornwall.  Cornwall (well?) is a prolific writer and his prose/plots can get a little repetitive but I always find his stories engaging, light, and well-researched.  His Sharpe series takes place primarily during Wellington's campaigns against Napoleon.  They're like an easier to read, less funny Flashman.


Read a lot of those in Iraq.  In fact, I might have gotten them from you?


----------



## CQB (Oct 20, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> I have lately been reading about Napoleon and Europe of the early 1800s.  This is a good and quick read about how Napoleon's mighty army was reduced by the Russians in Vilnius, Lithuania.
> 
> BBC - History -                  Ancient History in depth: Napoleon's Lost Army: The Soldiers Who Fell
> 
> ...



Nice read, Napoleon didn't victual his armies, leaving them to forage instead, which lead to his defeat by Wellington in Spain who victualled his men. 
Here's a link to a map charting the death toll. The beige line is the advance to Moscow and the black is the retreat. The black line from Polodsk is a reserve force which joins the main body and the black line gets a little bigger. 

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/29/Minard.png/1000px-Minard.png


----------

